
If you want to know, ask rather than guess - davidkneely
https://davidneely.wordpress.com/2018/09/12/if-you-want-to-know-ask-rather-than-guess/
======
ohiovr
Assumptions are not faith, it's just a roll of the dice. Just hope you don't
get snake eyes.

